# Butane Refill Fuel



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

I have an Xikar lighter. Can I use the Cobri Butane fuel to refill it?


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

jadeg001 said:


> I have an Xikar lighter. Can I use the Cobri Butane fuel to refill it?


Yes.

The more refined the fuel is, the better it will be for your ligter. I stocked up on Lava fuel several years ago..... Great stuff.


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Colibri is refined 3 times I believe, which is considered to be very good.

F.Y.I. The "Vector" brand is refined an astonishing 5 times!

Either way these high quality fuels will help us avoid problems with our lighters. 

Apparently, some brands of lighters have different sized fuel jets. Which theoretically, will coincide with the tendency for the jet to clog if we use less refined fuels.


I'm just sayin... :cowboyic9:


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

fiddlegrin said:


> Colibri is refined 3 times I believe, which is considered to be very good.
> 
> F.Y.I. The "Vector" brand is refined an astonishing 5 times!
> 
> ...


Is there a way to find out if the fuel will negatively affect my lighter. Years back I bought a lighter for $90 maybe a vector, and after refilling it once it stopped working. I loved that lighter, especially because it had a v-cutter attached. I just want to make sure my new lighter won;t have the same problem.


----------



## chippewastud79 (Sep 18, 2007)

The more refined the better, get Vector and as long as you have a quality lighter you should never have a problem. :tu


----------



## LibertyToad (Jul 27, 2008)

I used to use Colibri fuel but had problems with it. After switching to Vector no more problems--it was like night and day. Go with a quintuple filtered fuel, it really does make a difference.


----------



## lenivar (Jul 27, 2008)

The Zippo is pretti good and cheap.


----------



## Cigar Man Andy (Aug 13, 2008)

Vecto has been great to me for years.


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

I have had it with Colibri fuel! This is the second time my Quantum Epic lighter has stopped working. Now it needs to be fixed. By the way, with Colibri going out of business, where can I send my lighter for repairs? My can of Colibri fuel is going in the trash, and I am buying A couple of cans of Vector X5 fuel.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Dont forget that assuming youre using decent (3x refined) fuel, the most common problem is air inside the tank. It's essential to purge your tank completely before refilling. Also, be sure NOT to shake up the fuel before recharging. This traps air inside the gas and will cause problems. I store my fuel upside down and pull the cap off the bottom and take care not to agitate it as Im filling. An ounce of prevention...


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Herf N Turf said:


> Also, be sure NOT to shake up the fuel before recharging. This traps air inside the gas and will cause problems. I store my fuel upside down and pull the cap off the bottom and take care not to agitate it as Im filling. An ounce of prevention...


I had been wondering about that. Thanks.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Jack Straw said:


> I had been wondering about that. Thanks.


I started doing this a couple of years ago and what a difference. I have not had any issue with recharging any of my 10 lighters and Vector, Lava or King Fuel works great.


----------



## wrapper23 (Mar 17, 2009)

lenivar said:


> The Zippo is pretti good and cheap.


^ Absolutely. Great first post.

*Grades* of fuel for a butane? :shocked: Good grief. I draw a line in the sand right there. I'll stick with my Zippo's. No inserts either.


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

I'd stay with Colbri, Lotus, or Vector. All great fuel.


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

DBCcigar said:


> I'd stay with Colbri, Lotus, or Vector. All great fuel.


Agreed


----------



## AspiringGent (May 15, 2009)

Honestly, I think triple-refined butane is triple-refined butane. Although a bottle will last a long time, so why not spend an extra buck or two on it.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Since the spontaneous implosion of Colibri, I've been buying Xikar juice (same stuff). It comes with those handy-dandy, multi-nipple purging wheels, which work much better than the blade that came with my Nibo

Gary,

Ten lighters?? You expecting an ice age?


----------



## LibertyToad (Jul 27, 2008)

jadeg001 said:


> I have an Xikar lighter. Can I use the Cobri Butane fuel to refill it?


FYI. I used the triple-refined Colibri and it worked but I had lighter problems with my 2 lighters. I bought some of the Vector fuel (refined 5 times) and the problems have gone away. The level of fuel refinement really does make a difference....


----------



## ghost (Jun 8, 2006)

LibertyToad said:


> I used to use Colibri fuel but had problems with it. After switching to Vector no more problems--it was like night and day. Go with a quintuple filtered fuel, it really does make a difference.


I have had the same exact experience.


----------



## RYJ 08 (Jul 24, 2008)

I thing zippo fuel is pretty good but you can use bb gun gas to (green gas) and by using bb gas there is a maintance gas can as well that some how cleans the jets aswell . worth a look...


----------



## Buddha024 (Jul 31, 2008)

LibertyToad said:


> FYI. I used the triple-refined Colibri and it worked but I had lighter problems with my 2 lighters. I bought some of the Vector fuel (refined 5 times) and the problems have gone away. The level of fuel refinement really does make a difference....


I have had the exact same experience. CI has the vector 2-packs for about $11 I think. And they are huge cans too.

:ss :w :ss


----------



## SuperDave (Sep 7, 2007)

Get rid of those high $$ lighters and get a cheap Ronson from Walmart for a couple of bucks. Then you can use any cheap butane refill. I have had less problems with the Ronsons than any other lighter. I buy them 3 at a time cause I keep losing them (or people keep stealing them-LOL)


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

SuperDave said:


> Get rid of those high $$ lighters and get a cheap Ronson from Walmart for a couple of bucks. Then you can use any cheap butane refill. I have had less problems with the Ronsons than any other lighter. I buy them 3 at a time cause I keep losing them (or people keep stealing them-LOL)


:tpd: Ronson Jet-Lite + Ronson cheapo fuel = No problems for the past 3 years.


----------

